# The Dugout



## Fetch (May 16, 2008)

Hi folks!

It's been a little while since I've posted, but I'm going to make more of an effort starting... now. This was sort of a last-minute effort to produce a little haunt for our Relay for Life this year. The theme of the event was "Sports", so it took me a while to think of something appropriate: zombie baseball team. Anyway, here's a link to the few pics I was able to take: 
The Dugout - Relay for Life 2011 pictures by Bucket-of-Terror - Photobucket
If I ever get them digitized, there are some "hidden camera" vids of the haunt in action that I will add as well.

While I didn't have a lot of time and help pulling it together, I thought it turned out ok. I like the locker room showers particularly.


----------



## CoolDJTV (Jun 28, 2011)

Really Cool!
Where did you get the Crate/Box/House from?


----------



## Fetch (May 16, 2008)

CoolDJTV said:


> Really Cool!
> Where did you get the Crate/Box/House from?


Not sure what you mean. Are you talking about the trailer used for the haunt?


----------



## fick209 (Aug 31, 2009)

I like it! I've never seen zombies used in a Relay For Life theme, but I like it


----------

